# OK Survivor Fans, any luck?



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Looks like whatever "tweaking" is being done, Survivor is not working. I have tried KEYWORD, ((R)) on the GUIDE, it's still hit and miss.:nono2: 


PS:

New marketing slogan- 

"When is a Series not a Series, when it's on the R15 by DTV"


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

What should be interesting is how they handle the reunion show at the end. Since it has a different title, I assume it requires human intervention to link it with the rest of the series. It took TiVo a few seasons to master this one, if I recall.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I setup a SL for Survivor with no problem.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

walters said:


> What should be interesting is how they handle the reunion show at the end. Since it has a different title, I assume it requires human intervention to link it with the rest of the series. It took TiVo a few seasons to master this one, if I recall.


IIRC during the past few seasons wasn't the reunion show combined with the finale into one 2 hour show in the guide?

EDIT: Does the R15 also show the Preview show that's going to be on 2/2 on the TVGuide channel? It's from 4:00-5:00 pm mountain time.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> IIRC during the past few seasons wasn't the reunion show combined with the finale into one 2 hour show in the guide?


Well, it's 3 hours. And I'm almost positive that it was 2-hour normally-titled episode followed by a 1-hour reunion show (which, of course, is when they actually announce the winner). TiVo (or Tribune or CBS or somebody) wisely gave the reunion show the same series ID as the series. Some DVRs just record by show name, and would miss the reunion. Looks like the R15 goes by some sort of "series link ID" (not the same one used by TiVo), not by name, so hopefully whoever is responsible for that data will figure out that the reunion is part of the series.


----------



## Thunder7 (Nov 16, 2005)

Bobman said:


> I setup a SL for Survivor with no problem.


Me too....seems to have caught it just fine for the first few......


----------



## wohlfie (Dec 28, 2005)

Thunder7 said:


> Me too....seems to have caught it just fine for the first few......


I had no problems setting it up either....of course we have yet to see it actually record.....


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

walters said:


> Well, it's 3 hours. And I'm almost positive that it was 2-hour normally-titled episode followed by a 1-hour reunion show (which, of course, is when they actually announce the winner). TiVo (or Tribune or CBS or somebody) wisely gave the reunion show the same series ID as the series. Some DVRs just record by show name, and would miss the reunion. Looks like the R15 goes by some sort of "series link ID" (not the same one used by TiVo), not by name, so hopefully whoever is responsible for that data will figure out that the reunion is part of the series.


That would make sense. On the Tivo side there are Show and Episode IDs. For this version of Survivor the Show id is "SH808324". Each of the episodes are then "EP808324xxxx" where "xxxx" is a sequential number. I think the episode ID is the one used in the 28 day rule logic.

Now the Preview episode on TVGuide is totally different. Episode ID is "SH8126470000" and the Show ID is "SH812647". No "EP" in the episode ID.

I also noticed the finale rerun from the Amazon season is coming up on OLN. The final episode is 2 hours with the 1 hour reunion right after. Show IDs are different. That was aired originally back in May 2003. Can't remember if those caused recording problems back then or not.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

wohlfie said:


> I had no problems setting it up either....of course we have yet to see it actually record.....


Oh mine "sets up" fine too. First episode shows up on TODO with ((R)) next episode, NADA.


----------



## wohlfie (Dec 28, 2005)

ISWIZ said:


> Oh mine "sets up" fine too. First episode shows up on TODO with ((R)) next episode, NADA.


I'll try to remember to check the todo list tonight for next weeks, but we arlready know the todo is slow to populate.....


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

ISWIZ said:


> Oh mine "sets up" fine too. First episode shows up on TODO with ((R)) next episode, NADA.


Dave, i have the first two episodes in TDL, and that's all. I set up the link last week by searching by title> Survivor. Didn't see the second episode in TDL until today.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

The episode shows up in TDL but I have to R to make it record. Looks like time to shut it down again.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Deleted the whole SL set up from Prioritizer. Deleted the manual R. Went back in, search by TITLE, set SL, only 1st episode marked. I'll wait but may reboot it in the morning. I've dealt with computer problems all day, don't want to deal with them all night too.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

My recenly rebuilt DTivo found them fine. Might be time to move it back to #1 position. I'll give them one more week. That plus the "can't find your rebate" is getting old, guess they need the interest to pay the programmer.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I am now showing 2 Survivors in my to do list. Just wanted to check as I dont want to miss this season, it looks like it could be interesting.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

I'll be curious, I rebooted as I left for work this morning.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Didn't help, manual record it is.:nono2:


----------



## DesignDawg (Jan 8, 2006)

Not sure I understand the original question... Was it whether our Survivor Series Link was working (i.e. actually recording the show)? Well, the very first show was last night, was it not? Just FYI, mine recorded fine. I set up the season Wednesday I think. The unit was OFF when the show came on. My To Do List showed the shows scheduled as well as the guide, right after I set the series, IIRC.

Ricky


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

DesignDawg said:


> Not sure I understand the original question... Was it whether our Survivor Series Link was working (i.e. actually recording the show)? Well, the very first show was last night, was it not? Just FYI, mine recorded fine. I set up the season Wednesday I think. The unit was OFF when the show came on. My To Do List showed the shows scheduled as well as the guide, right after I set the series, IIRC.
> 
> Ricky


The original question came about because the TITLE search would not find Survivor. I had to use KEYWORD. Now, though I found it, it only (prior to last nights episode) showed ((R)) for only the first episode. I have since set the second episode by hitting R. I cannot get ((R)) to work, it R or nothing.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Did you ever try just using the guide and selecting Survivor on Thursday ? We know the find feature is flawed and maybe that is why you cant select a SL.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

That's how I set up the ((R)), it just will not take for the next episode. I can at least monitor it and R it myself. Just bad Karma due to a DTivo in the house too!


----------

